# Why do you prefer air of hydraulics?



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I am curious to know the answer to this question. I'm sure there are more than one reason, but please vote your "Greatest" reason (try not to say all unless you really mean it). Also please comment and tell me what you think...


----------



## Marcos_65 (Jan 30, 2007)

To me, air was easier for a first time I ever did an adjustable suspension, for sure on my elco I want to Juice it!

So you didn't have that choice on the poll.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

What, exactly, is the "air of hydraulics"?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Air OR Hydraulics - sorry for the grammatical error.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Sep 4 2008, 03:50 PM~11518737
> *Air OR Hydraulics - sorry for the grammatical error.
> *


all answer choice talk down on hydraulics

if it was or it would have shit like this

air makes to much noise


----------



## Marcos_65 (Jan 30, 2007)

What you wrote right above the choices is what you should of posted on the thread tile trefive lol.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Hold on, I need to clear - I wanted to know (in this air forum) why you went with air over hydraulics. :biggrin:


----------



## rob's 84 (Jul 27, 2008)

i have had both but i like air over hydros for all the above reasons


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

dont like how you have nothing but negative shit on the voting board :thumbsdown:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I am actually 100% for hydraulics, I just want to find out why so many hate or are afraid of runnin them...


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

i know i had a bad first experience with juice, the guy i bought my kit from shorted me a half a kit, ordered me shitty cylinders, once i got shit installed things looked diffrent so i think its possible the guy who did my install maybe swapped shit too.. either way ended up with reverse flow cylinders, a shit load of teflon tape in my check valves and a group of three bent cylinders never had a problem out of triple seals though however next time my shit gets done with juice things will be diffrent, all triple seals, im ordering the kit myself not thru a distrubter of the company ill be in touch straight with black magic for it more than likely. both the installer, & the distrubter both owe me money still and its been over 6 years for the distrubter & the installer almost 4


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Sep 4 2008, 06:25 PM~11520482
> *I am actually 100% for hydraulics, I just want to find out why so many hate or are afraid of runnin them...
> *


then im interested to see why your for hydraulics over air.
a person could say i like to be away from the normal. air on a lowrider would be that. the sounds, believe it our not a lot of people love the loud sound of the air dumping and the mischievous use of it. there also the fact you dont have to plug your car in. sure you have a smaller play time but you can get back to that fresh first hit of the switch speed after one lap on the cruise (that varies im sure). VS having to plug in for the night to get back to that level. 
just some list i could easily see. why are you asking? trying to solve problems or just board?


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

i voted too much space, but it really is all of the above. if i only have one car to have as a lowrider, its gotta be the air ride. juice rides like shit and is way too much maintenance. i wanna be able to fuck around with shit and not have it break or blow a battery by hopping for a minute. not to say that i still dont love the functionality of juice, and if i ever do have 2 lowriders, you better believe one will have juice. and i agree with Mark, i love the sound of the dumping air and the fact that i could do it all over again in a few minutes as opposed to the next day. ya i cant hop, but thats only because i decided not to go that route, but i could.


----------



## CapitalBailBonds (Jun 10, 2008)

You forgot one, we dont want to cut our cars up. 

Shitty thing is, you still need to shave your frame pockects with bigger bags


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

LOWRIDER!!! Will always only be about hydraulics,ever since the beginning. Air bags are fine if that's what you want,but don't call it a Low Rider :nono: A 2003 crew cab Ford on air bags is NOT a Low Rider. A lowered 1999 Honda is NOT a Low Rider. A 1990 4dr Caprice on air bags with 22s is definitely NOT a Low Rider. :twak:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 5 2008, 06:01 AM~11523089
> *LOWRIDER!!! Will always only be about hydraulics,ever since the beginning. Air bags are fine if that's what you want,but don't call it a Low Rider :nono: A 2003 crew cab Ford on air bags is NOT a Low Rider. A lowered 1999 Honda is NOT a Low Rider. A 1990 4dr Caprice on air bags with 22s is definitely NOT a Low Rider. :twak:
> *


totally agree.


----------



## Arhythmic (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 5 2008, 12:01 AM~11523089
> *LOWRIDER!!! Will always only be about hydraulics,ever since the beginning. Air bags are fine if that's what you want,but don't call it a Low Rider :nono: A 2003 crew cab Ford on air bags is NOT a Low Rider. A lowered 1999 Honda is NOT a Low Rider. A 1990 4dr Caprice on air bags with 22s is definitely NOT a Low Rider. :twak:
> *


I totally agree with above mentionned statement, but what if it's a '63 two door Impala on 13's with an air suspension? Is it a lowrider?  
I think that fondamentally a lowrider should have hydraulic suspension; it's a matter of tradition and history. But then again if air suspensions make the movement stronger, expanding and transmitting it to the new generations, so be it. Air suspensions have a lot of advantages over hydraulics especially on daily drivers. That's why for my everyday car I bought an air suspension, but if eventually I can afford building a weekend/show car I will definitely put hydraulics in it. 
I personnaly prefer cars riding low on 13's / 14's in *whatever* manner their owner achieve the lower stance, then cars riding on 24's while being totally dispropotional.


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 4 2008, 10:01 PM~11523089
> *LOWRIDER!!! Will always only be about hydraulics,ever since the beginning. Air bags are fine if that's what you want,but don't call it a Low Rider :nono: A 2003 crew cab Ford on air bags is NOT a Low Rider. A lowered 1999 Honda is NOT a Low Rider. A 1990 4dr Caprice on air bags with 22s is definitely NOT a Low Rider. :twak:
> *



i have a 65 impala ss full chrome undies and 13x7s its on bags. so its not a lowrider?


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Sep 5 2008, 08:34 AM~11525414
> *i have a 65 impala ss full chrome undies and 13x7s its on bags. so its not a lowrider?
> *


It's cheating :scrutinize:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 4 2008, 11:01 PM~11523089
> *LOWRIDER!!! Will always only be about hydraulics,ever since the beginning. Air bags are fine if that's what you want,but don't call it a Low Rider :nono: A 2003 crew cab Ford on air bags is NOT a Low Rider. A lowered 1999 Honda is NOT a Low Rider. A 1990 4dr Caprice on air bags with 22s is definitely NOT a Low Rider. :twak:
> *



Well none of those rides would be lowriders if they were juiced either, so whats your point??? :dunno:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

I dont like the oil stains on my nice concrete driveway.... and charging the batteries becomes a pain after a while, expecially with a daily... which is how i roll :uh:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Arhythmic_@Sep 5 2008, 09:08 AM~11524857
> *I totally agree with above mentionned statement, but what if it's a '63 two door Impala on 13's with an air suspension? Is it a lowrider?
> I think that fondamentally a lowrider should have hydraulic suspension; it's a matter of tradition and history. But then again if air suspensions make the movement stronger, expanding and transmitting it to the new generations, so be it. Air suspensions have a lot of advantages over hydraulics especially on daily drivers. That's why for my everyday car I bought an air suspension, but if eventually I can afford building a weekend/show car I will definitely put hydraulics in it.
> I personnaly prefer cars riding low on 13's / 14's in whatever manner their owner achieve the lower stance, then cars riding on 24's while being totally dispropotional.
> *


x2
If it looks like a duck, rides spokes like a duck, and lifts like a duck, it's a lowridin ass duck!  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I hate this type of topics they suck
I have both and my car with hydraulics and accumulators rides better than my S10 with bags. I havent had realy big problems with hydraulics Bad installs is what makes both Air and Juice look bad. Its your choice and know what you have just dont buy it cause you think is cool learn first and everything will be easier


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Having hydraulics myself, I see people sometimes cringe when I tell them my car is juiced instead of bagged. It's amazing the negative connotations that come along with hydraulics as opposed to air...


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Nobody said it was easy or cheap,if you are a TRUE Low Rider,you gotta do it right.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 5 2008, 07:00 PM~11529130
> *It's cheating :scrutinize:
> *


kinda like buying a 58 Pontiac?


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 6 2008, 05:05 PM~11536557
> *kinda like buying a 58 Pontiac?
> *


Nope


----------



## Marcos_65 (Jan 30, 2007)

This whole thread is gay.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marcos_65_@Sep 6 2008, 05:30 PM~11536658
> *This whole thread is gay.
> *


You know you're right,if you wanna roll air bags it's up to you,I'm outta here :thumbsdown:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 6 2008, 08:21 PM~11536628
> *Nope
> *



:uh:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 5 2008, 07:00 PM~11529130
> *It's cheating :scrutinize:
> *



so you would call this cheating :uh: ??












I didn't think so  

at one time i was a "bag" hater but have accepted it, plus its great if you dont want the weight but still want an adjustable suspension IMO


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Sep 6 2008, 06:14 PM~11536861
> *so you would call this cheating :uh: ??
> 
> 
> ...


Well,since you asked cheating;yes, TRUE Low Rider;no, nice '65 though.


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 5 2008, 04:00 PM~11529130
> *It's cheating :scrutinize:
> *


and how is it cheating?


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

hydraulics werent the first, cinderblocks and cement bags were.but before that some Chevys came factory equipped with Level Air suspensions.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

i seriously want to know how Lowriders with bags are cheating? is it because they can do what hydros can without all the crap and weight in the trunk?or because some hydro hoppers/dancers feel intimidated by a ride on bags that can bunny hop over 5ft on one click?


and in all reality who gives a fuck how bagged cars are cheating,fuck what anyone thinks about bags you either like it or dont. i could careless how many people talk shit about bags,that just shows how ignorant they are. im not building my car for no one else but me,so fuck anyone who says its not a traditonal or its not a true lowrider.last time i checked lowriding was about being an individual and doing what you want and like,not what some wanna be lowrider advisor that reads the invisible nonexistent lowrider handbook.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 7 2008, 01:06 AM~11538064
> *Well,since you asked cheating;yes, TRUE Low Rider;no, nice '65 though.
> *



so now its true or untrue...

well then how about this???












still cheating???? or not a TRUE lowrider??? your in denial if you say either one of the rides ive posted aren't a lowrider. whether you call it true on untrue :uh:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Sorry for starting a thread people hate - that wasn't my intention. I just wanted to know why I encounter so many air guys that hate the juice, that's all.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Sep 7 2008, 08:07 PM~11543012
> *Sorry for starting a thread people hate - that wasn't my intention.  I just wanted to know why I encounter so many air guys that hate the juice, that's all.
> *


most are fear full because of what people tell them. its kinda like pitbulls. if your deal with a true APBT thats cared for, tended to and loved. then you will be pro pitbull, but if you treat one with disrespect and beat on them and torture them, then you will not like the out come. 
so aside from the people like like air because its air, alot of it has to do with worse case scenario.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 7 2008, 06:28 PM~11543220
> *most are fear full because of what people tell them.*


I agree totally. I hear all the time of people things such as, "Isn't it messy?" "Isn't the car bouncy?" "Aren't air bags more reliable?"

It's all cool with me though. I rather enjoy being one of a very few with a juiced Euro


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Sep 7 2008, 08:07 PM~11543012
> *Sorry for starting a thread people hate - that wasn't my intention.  I just wanted to know why I encounter so many air guys that hate the juice, that's all.
> *


yeah i thought this would have been a good thread, apparently peepz always have something to get defensive about. i know if i wasnt a lowrider and was into sport trucks or hotrods or tuners or some gay crap like that, i wouldnt want juice for the fact of being viewed as a different kind of guy. and thats why i will always use juice, so i am seen as that kind of guy (an oldschool lowrider)


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

this is just like in the import world people calling eachother ricers. its a car and it rides low so its a lowrider. case and point. I like air over hydro's just due to the ease of it all. but i have some boys that are dro's for life cause they like it on demand. what i say is that a "true" lowrider is something that lays low to the ground when you drive. adjustable suspension is just a added bonus in the whole game. and if we were getting technical about it i couldnt be a true lowrider anyways cause im white and from western ny lol but i love riding low. anyways bags are just the evolution of suspension its a cleaner alternative to juice (treehuggers)


----------



## NYLOW (Jul 11, 2007)

I say it all depends as to where u live and what u expect the car to do and handle.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I've had a bagged 64SS, a juiced 63SS, a juiced 83 Lac...

The juiced rides were more fun, but the bagged car rode better. It was scary as fuck rolling the juiced rides on the highway, while the bagged 64 rode like a dream.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 8 2008, 10:51 PM~11553022
> *yeah i thought this would have been a good thread, apparently peepz always have something to get defensive about. i know if i wasnt a lowrider and was into sport trucks or hotrods or tuners or some gay crap like that, i wouldnt want juice for the fact of being viewed as a different kind of guy.  and thats why i will always use juice, so i am seen as that kind of guy (an oldschool lowrider)
> *




So what you are tryn to say is dat u rather do what everybody is doing and not be different just so u wont stand out? Correct me if im wrong but i always assumed thats y u fix up cars to be differnt and add ur own style.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

I think it is the ignorance of the consumer is why these opinions are formed. It’s like how the skiers hate the snowboarders when they both slide down the same hill. My point is that the hydraulics manufacturers have created this anti hydro air bag monster by not addressing the needs of the consumers. Open any pro air type mags and look at the ads. You can buy a pre assembled direct bolt on air ride system for just about every popular vehicle made. Open a Lowrider and find a hydraulic ad (there is only one). There isn’t a single hydro kit made that will bolt on. Why? The hydro companies thought they had the adjustable ride market on lock. And instead of making bolt on hydraulic kits so any Joe with a garage and tool box can install it. They kept just selling the same old parts and not using the profit to improve the technology. By them not realizing they where in the adjustable suspension market and not the hydraulic market the air ride monster got bigger than them so now they are forced to sell air ride too in order to survive. The hydraulic companies even make bolt on air kits but not hydro…. Go figure! 

Hydraulics can out perform, outlast, and ride better than any air system out without virtually no maintenance and no batteries to manually charge. All they have to do is design and make a bolt on cylinder/coil assembly and brackets to relocate the shock. Build a pump with a smaller gear that runs on 12V with built-in valves for FBSS. For an upgrade to lift faster they can sell a 24 or 36 volt add on alternator to charge a few more batteries. It should come complete with the pulley, brackets, wiring harness and belt(s) needed to work. A 12v system will lift faster than a basic bag set-up. I know I have built many of them. I even did a hydraulic bed that ran off the power steering pump. This type of set up would last forever and be far more reliable than bags with a smooth ride and no wait time. It would even take up less room and weigh less than an air set up. 

And have you ever seen an air set up that gets up like hydros in person. They are gutted vehicles with no motors. And the equipment it takes to get it that high takes up 4 times more room than a 10 battery 4 pump set up. Not to mention the equipment wouldn’t fit in your trunk or bed. 

The average fast bag set up runs off of some type of compressed gas(C02, nitrogen, or helium) bottle sometimes 2 and 3 of them. Just one of those bottles weighs as much as 4 batteries (a full size bottle). And can run up to $30 to fill depending on tank size and type of gas. And you only get about 200 hits per bottle (that number is even less for a smaller tank or a nitrogen bottle). That’s 15 cents every time you hit a switch to be able to go fast on air. That’s only an hour or two at best hitting the switches while you’re cruising. A hydro set up(10 batts, 4 pumps) can last more than a thousand in one charge. That’s a whole weekends worth. A 10 amp multi charger will use less $5 in electric for an 8 hour charge. That’s only 0.005 of 1 cent to hit the 10 battery hydro set up. Plus he can use an 120v outlet to recharge while he sleeps for only a few dollars worth of electric. The air guy has to switch tanks and wait for the welding supply shop to open on Monday so he can go buy some more air. Which is only available from 9-5 Mon-Fri. Not to mention the hydro set up will clown the air set up in inches and look way cooler without the sounds of a semi truck breaking every time it goes up and down. 

Don’t get me wrong I install more air than hydraulics these days and I like both. But a properly installed air system is in the minor league when compared to a properly installed hydro set up. 

A 12v hydro system is just about bullet proof when installed right.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I thought the air guys used compressors to fill their tanks? oh well, air is only for breathing anyways  :thumbsup: Hydros for lyfe!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Ive had one car with air and one with hydraulics. The one with air was sweet to drive but not to much fun...The one I got now with hydraulics is o.k to drive, I kinda like it too and its just fun playing with the switches.

Cant beat it. I proper installed hydraulic setup is the way to go.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i have a daily driver 95 fleet and im bagging it, 
its just a maintnence thing, i cant afford to have the car i rely on have a blown hose or a broken dumb or burned solenoids. 
i have friends who have never had air problems on their rides. every body i know with hydros is always fixin somethin on it everyday. which is fine on a sunday car if you enjoy working on them.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 12 2008, 03:47 AM~11583691
> *I thought the air guys used compressors to fill their tanks? oh well, air is only for breathing anyways    :thumbsup: Hydros for lyfe!
> *


They do. The "average" setup uses compressors, some people do use gas but I wouldn't say it's the norm. The obvious benefit to that is no wait time, but like dude said the expense isn't really worth it.



> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Sep 12 2008, 09:30 AM~11584359
> *i have a daily driver 95 fleet and im bagging it,
> its just a maintnence thing, i cant afford to have the car i rely on have a blown hose or a broken dumb or burned solenoids.
> i have friends who have never had air problems on their rides. every body i know with hydros is always fixin somethin on it everyday. which is fine on a sunday car if you enjoy working on them.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Sep 12 2008, 03:30 PM~11584359
> *i have a daily driver 95 fleet and im bagging it,
> its just a maintnence thing, i cant afford to have the car i rely on have a blown hose or a broken dumb or burned solenoids.
> i have friends who have never had air problems on their rides. every body i know with hydros is always fixin somethin on it everyday. which is fine on a sunday car if you enjoy working on them.
> *


depends on the setup and how switchappy you are! Ive ran both lincoln and caddy bigbodys juiced now for the last few years as dailys in the summertime and Ive had no major malfunctions on the systems during day-to-day use. Even hop the caddy sometimes or 3 it in transit to/from work :cheesy: 
I dunno about the reliability on air, but theres just nutn that can beat that hi-pitch sound from the pumps doing what they do uffin: 
If you just gonna lay&play I say juice it..


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Sep 10 2008, 03:15 PM~11568927
> *So what you are tryn to say is dat u rather do what everybody is doing and not be different just so u wont stand out? Correct me if im wrong but i always assumed thats y u fix up cars to be differnt and add ur own style.
> *



if I lived in a town where every car had juice and wires,and had owned a dozen impalas that al turned out pretty much the same, I might think differently. and my ride is plenty differently built from most, but nothing that take away from the lowrider style. I'm just sayin I have to promote the style as hard as i can in a land that doesnt understand it 

I actually hate the way all lowriders pretty much seem to want to build the same thing as everyone else... there is room for alot of variance while keeping the same style

And people who say cars that sit low are lowriders... :uh:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

and I'm glad u think the way I do Pat. theres so much holding hydros back that now its more of a nostalgic reason to use them over airbags. But in part I'm glad its like that. I wouldnt want to see a bunch of impalas with nothing but bolts all over the frame, and the performance of the car being based solely on how much money the owner had to spend on a certain level kit. I wish I could run a design team for improvin hydros,lol. would be a fun job. 

I mean, when u look at these big squeaky holes in the trunk that let dirt, water and rodents/bugs in, and requires alot of work and guesswork to get to that point, its obvious that the predesigned airbag 'half back' that will have ergonomics and aethetics of a factory installed rig, is going to be more appealing.It's really obvious there is something engineering behind it. Thats why i dont rag on baggers too much til they tell me how crappy my hydros are. 

But it'll never change. you know it and i know it. pumps will always be the typical liftgate layout, cylinders will rub against gapping holes, and trunks will be filled with unintegrated layouts of parts that are essentially the same in any install no matter what the application. Powerballs and accums are like the big thing as far as technology goes in hydros and its rather 1980's in terms of the rest of the worlds technological growth. None the less you will still never see me running air.


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

a lowrider is a lowrider. bag or juice bags of sand or torched or cut springs. there have been lots of variations on the same thing.

if you wana be an authentic lowrider then go strip the parts out of a plane and button them shits in your sled and be happy with it. 

we are open to many new variations to acheive the same effect. so embrace it.

hydros good, air good, sand bags not so good but if it get you into the art then go hard


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 14 2008, 03:25 PM~11599693
> *depends on the setup and how switchappy you are! Ive ran both lincoln and caddy bigbodys juiced now for the last few years as dailys in the summertime and Ive had no major malfunctions on the systems during day-to-day use. Even hop the caddy sometimes or 3 it in transit to/from work  :cheesy:
> I dunno about the reliability on air, but theres just nutn that can beat that hi-pitch sound from the pumps doing what they do  uffin:
> If you just gonna lay&play I say juice it..
> *


mines ALL year, with the below zero winters. i dont want slow cylinders and shit like that  
im gonna move somewhere where its hot year round someday


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Sep 19 2008, 09:42 AM~11643002
> *mines ALL year, with the below zero winters. i dont want slow cylinders and shit like that
> im gonna move somewhere where its hot year round someday
> *


Just be sure to run water traps and a drain. Even with traps, it's possible for water to still get in the tank. But if you can drain it, you're straight.

Come on down to FL homie, 50 is cold here :biggrin:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

i got both ........
i got a 66 impala ss lifted with 4 pumps 
and a nissan altima on bags lifted ...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 20 2008, 12:41 PM~11651400
> *Just be sure to run water traps and a drain. Even with traps, it's possible for water to still get in the tank. But if you can drain it, you're straight.
> 
> Come on down to FL homie, 50 is cold here :biggrin:
> *


i got a shitload of fam down in FL so believe me i know, 
the only thing scarin me away is fucking hurricane insurance. nothing like seeing a pom tree crush a lambo and wondering who the fucks paying for it lol


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Sep 24 2008, 10:19 PM~11691515
> *i got a shitload of fam down in FL so believe me i know,
> the only thing scarin me away is fucking hurricane insurance. nothing like seeing a pom tree crush a lambo and wondering who the fucks paying for it lol
> *


Yeah storm season sucks, luckily Tampa seems to always get missed by the hurricanes cause they go to the east coast, or turn left into the gulf.
It does rain a shitload during the summer, short storms almost everyday makes it hard keeping these Chinas clean. :biggrin:


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

I GOT AN 84 & 86 CUTTLAS ON HYDRAULICS 
I GOT AN 81 CUTTLAS ON BAGS, 98 LINCOLN NAVIGATOR, AND 88 S-10 BLAZER ON BAGS 
I THINK BOTH AIR AND HYDROS HAVE UPS AND DOWNS BUT IM STILL HAPPY WITH BOTH

BETTER THAN STOCK


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

in Ca. hydros are illegal, air bags are legal.
I drive my car a lot, no tickets in 5 years.


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Sep 30 2008, 02:12 PM~11741041
> *in Ca. hydros are illegal, air bags are legal.
> I drive my car a lot, no tickets in 5 years.
> *


 NOT TRUE BOTH ARE ILEGAL "MODIFIED SUSPENSION"
I HAVE GOTTEN MORE TICKETS ON MY NAVIGATOR THAN ON MY CUTTLAS




















YOU BEEN LUCKY, THEY WILL SAY IT'S A 

"MODIFIED SUSPENSION"

TRY CRUZING PACIFIC OR BRISTOL


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

sucks man, I have been pulled over and asked and when I tell them I have air they let me go.

I have been all over ca. S.F. to S.D. in my car and no problems.

newer vehicles have air assisted suspensions so thats the loop hole air bags fall in to.

so long as no part of the car hangs lower then the lowest part of your rim your good.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Sep 30 2008, 11:00 PM~11745330
> *NOT TRUE BOTH ARE ILEGAL  "MODIFIED SUSPENSION"
> I HAVE GOTTEN MORE TICKETS ON MY NAVIGATOR THAN ON MY CUTTLAS
> 
> ...


That's cause the Navi is pink, and the cutty has those hotties on the hood.  :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Oct 1 2008, 08:56 AM~11748283
> *sucks man, I have been pulled over and asked and when I tell them I have air they let me go.
> 
> I have been all over ca. S.F. to S.D. in my car and no problems.
> ...


a lot of luxury vehicles have hydraulic assist suspension from the factory. Lexus has a suv that, at the push of a button goes from on to off road mode.


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 1 2008, 09:23 AM~11748923
> *That's cause the Navi is pink, and the cutty has those hotties on the hood.    :biggrin:
> *



i think it depends on the pig that pulls you over, this navi comes with stock air 

bags, and still i got it taken away twice once on pacific, and once on bristol. but 

yeah the other three times i went to court and got my tickets dismiss but i still had 

do pay for the impound and other fees to be able to get it out of the impound.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

My 2 cents , 

Air outlast hydrualics (less maintnance) . You see them on suspensions every single day and on brake systems .Most big riggs run them and cars come out the factory with air suspensions . They are used to carry heavy heavy amounts of weight . 
Performance , street or radical air would dominate if you do em right . Dont matter if the vehicle is heavy . Our street air dancer took up as much room as a 4 pump dancer would and performed better .I love hydraulics , but I know what air can do .


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 3 2008, 11:06 AM~11768520
> *My 2 cents ,
> 
> Air outlast hydrualics (less maintnance) . You see them on suspensions every single day and on brake systems .Most big riggs run them and cars come out the factory with air suspensions . They are used to carry heavy heavy amounts of weight .
> ...


I know what you can do with either one :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 1 2008, 11:26 AM~11748943
> *a lot of luxury vehicles have hydraulic assist suspension from the factory. Lexus has a suv that, at the push of a button goes from on to off road mode.
> *


my old LX470 had air not hydro


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Oct 2 2008, 10:59 PM~11765088
> *i think it depends on the pig that pulls you over, this navi comes with stock air
> 
> bags, and still i got it taken away twice  once on pacific, and once on bristol.  but
> ...


itll comes down to the officer, 
in langley park VA we had cops hittin switches in our cars at a festival the other weekend. dont do nothin stupid and nothin stupid will happen to you


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

To perform @ the vegas super show. See ya there -


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 4 2008, 01:45 PM~11777679
> *my old LX470 had air not hydro
> *


and this one has hydraulics. http://www.fourwheeler.com/roadtests/129_0...ivew/index.html

:dunno: so what now


----------



## EsePatJ (Dec 7, 2006)

For me, as a 1st timer... and living down here in Chile South america, Air was my choice for less mantenaince and in my town a few mechanix know about air suspensions on buses or trucks... but nobody is familiar with hidraulics...


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

I have no prefence, as long as it's LOW.......I read on here that cars with bags aren't lowriders, some people say hydraluics are the only true lowrider because that is what it all started with,WRONG it all started with cut or heated springs! Hydraulics were used to actually raise cars with cut springs lot lower them! So hydraulics was just technology to assit the cut springs, Bags are just a step up from hydraulics, everyone who knows anything knows a bag setup can't compete with hydraulics but as long as bags assit in someone being able to slam there ride to the ground I see nothing wrong!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Oct 7 2008, 07:42 PM~11806113
> *I have no prefence, as long as it's LOW.......I read on here that cars with bags aren't lowriders, some people say hydraluics are the only true lowrider because that is what it all started with,WRONG it all started with cut or heated springs! Hydraulics were used to actually raise cars with cut springs lot lower them! So hydraulics was just technology to assit the cut springs, Bags are just a step up from hydraulics, everyone who knows anything knows a bag setup can't compete with hydraulics but as long as bags assit in someone being able to slam there ride to the ground I see nothing wrong!
> *


you need to do alittle more research and put more time into the game before you talk again.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

i will admit, that bags can compete with juice when it comes to hopping, there are some guys hitting some big inches with bags. i think a hop on bags is ugly though.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Swangin63WhilePoppinTrunk_@Oct 8 2008, 05:39 PM~11815450
> *i will admit, that bags can compete with juice when it comes to hopping, there are some guys hitting some big inches with bags. i think a hop on bags is ugly though.
> *


ill agree, the motion of a hydraulic hop is like the motion of the ocean.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Sep 30 2008, 09:00 PM~11745330
> *NOT TRUE BOTH ARE ILEGAL  "MODIFIED SUSPENSION"
> I HAVE GOTTEN MORE TICKETS ON MY NAVIGATOR THAN ON MY CUTTLAS
> 
> ...


That non euro clip cutty looks good with those caprice Lights in it- or are they some caddy lights-- either way Im pretty sure that aint a factory Euro clip car is it??

As far as bags andf juice- I LOVE EM BOTH- PAT BURKE NAILED IT when he wrote his book abut a bullet proff 12v hydro system.
With me- It jus depends On my ride- My mazda mini truck laid on 20s is ridin bags forever-- my 62 impala is juiced up and will stayed juiced for life.
Now- if I was buildin a lil lowrider mazda truck- thats gonna ride 13's- Its gettin juiced up with out a doubt(Im gettin ready to start on this one actualy).
Either way though- o matter whats goin on- I still use suspension tricks on both of em- like leverage lifting 4 links and shitlike that.

JUICE OR BAGS- JUS NOT STOCK- thats the bottom line..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254+Oct 7 2008, 06:42 PM~11806113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 7 2008, 09:20 PM~11806565
> *you need to do alittle more research and put more time into the game before you talk again.
> *


is it not true in the 50s people heated their springs to lower their rides? 
than got tickets from the cops? took air craft hydraulic systems and installed them into their cars to avoid tickets while still being able to slam their rides? creating the beginning of hydraulic suspension? 
he's correct...........


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 13 2008, 12:03 AM~11846495
> *is it not true in the 50s people heated their springs to lower their rides?
> than got tickets from the cops? took air craft hydraulic systems and installed them into their cars to avoid tickets while still being able to slam their rides? creating the beginning of hydraulic suspension?
> he's correct...........
> *


thats what i always heard to :dunno:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i guess i should have high lighted the part where he said bags cant compete with hydraulics. thats the only thing i was after. :dunno: everything else other than that and the part where hydraulics arent for lowering the ride. because in a sence they get you lower because they have the ability to lift up. so you can be much lower with a forum a adjustable suspension.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 12 2008, 10:03 PM~11846495
> *is it not true in the 50s people heated their springs to lower their rides?
> than got tickets from the cops? took air craft hydraulic systems and installed them into their cars to avoid tickets while still being able to slam their rides? creating the beginning of hydraulic suspension?
> he's correct...........
> *


i thought some dude with a show car was having a hard time getting into the show place due to some speed bumps and that was the first recorded act of hydraulics...clearing objects not avoiding tickets? where do lowriders start? from hot rods, or lead sleds? which got here names from being weighting them down to get them lower? 
ither way im not disagreeing with his points on the history, it was a poor choice of words, what i was getting at was that bags cant out perform hydraulics.


----------



## Arhythmic (Sep 30, 2006)

Most lowrider historians agree that Ron Aguirre's "X-Sonic" 1957 Corvette was the first custom (!) car featuring adjustable hydraulic suspension. Aguirre caught about 20 tickets for riding too low after September's 1959 California law (no car can circulate with any part being lower than the base of the rim). He also been sentenced to spend a weekend in jail serving an example for other lowriders.
So Ron and his father, took some wing activator hydraulics parts out of a B-52 (at Palley's Surplus): Pesco pumps and Adel candlestick dumps. The rest is history...
So the first motivation was avoiding tickets. It is also true that in 1958 Memorial Day Car Show in Long Beach, Ron created a sensation by raising his car with a flick of a switch to clear over a concrete barrier while other drivers had to block up the car the pass over. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arhythmic_@Oct 14 2008, 03:28 PM~11860485
> *Most lowrider historians agree that Ron Aguirre's "X-Sonic" 1957 Corvette was the first custom (!) car featuring adjustable hydraulic suspension. Aguirre caught about 20 tickets for riding too low after September's 1959 California law (no car can circulate with any part being lower than the base of the rim). He also been sentenced to spend a weekend in jail serving an example for other lowriders.
> So Ron and his father, took some wing activator hydraulics parts  out of a B-52 (at Palley's Surplus): Pesco pumps and Adel candlestick dumps. The rest is history...
> So the first motivation was avoiding tickets. It is also true that in 1958 Memorial Day Car Show in Long Beach, Ron created a sensation by raising his car with a flick of a switch to clear over a concrete barrier while other drivers had to block up the car the pass over.  :biggrin:
> *


aaah, thats where it all comes together. :biggrin:


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 20, 2008)

Personally I like both. My truck is bagged but some of my friends are juiced. We all have to deal with maintance issues but like was previously stated a lot has to do with parts and install. I personally love my AIR but my next ride is definately gonna be juiced. Waiting for a compressor to fill my tank or risk a bottle running dry is getting old. Simple juice set-up with a StreetCharger and Accumulators will ride better than a cadillac and never need charging.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis_@Oct 20 2008, 06:38 AM~11915684
> *Personally I like both. My truck is bagged but some of my friends are juiced. We all have to deal with maintance issues but like was previously stated a lot has to do with parts and install.  I personally love my AIR but my next ride is definately gonna be juiced. Waiting for a compressor to fill my tank or risk a bottle running dry is getting old. Simple juice set-up with a StreetCharger and Accumulators will ride better than a cadillac and never need charging.
> *


Street Charger is only a trickle charger, so it just keeps your batteries topped off while you drive. If you drive 1 mile to a show and hit switches all day, you're still going to drain your batteries. I still put my batteries on the Schumacher like once a month to give them a proper full charge.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 20, 2008)

LOL. I dunno if your trying to talk shit about the StreetCharger nor do I care but if I was running a juice setup I would definately want one. Most people with juice would love to charge there batteries while they drive rather than going home and plugging up to a charger. I know its not for people who are all into hopping but if you wanna hit the street and play whats wrong with that?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis_@Oct 20 2008, 08:09 AM~11915911
> *LOL. I dunno if your trying to talk shit about the StreetCharger nor do I care but if I was running a juice setup I would definately want one. Most people with juice would love to charge there batteries while they drive rather than going home and plugging up to a charger. I know its not for people who are all into hopping but if you wanna hit the street and play whats wrong with that?
> *


hes saying it doesnt do much, you still end up charging your batteries anyway


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats not what I'm saying AT ALL Lo N Lavish. I'm just telling about friends with street setups. There using StreetChargers for setups with @4 batteries and they NEVER have to plug there cars up to a charger. Thats just for a 2 pump 4 battery setup. From what I hear they have a model for juice setups with 12 batteries plus. FUCK! just trying to help out.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis_@Oct 21 2008, 04:27 AM~11926921
> *Thats not what I'm saying AT ALL      Lo N Lavish.  I'm just telling about friends with street setups. There using StreetChargers for setups with @4 batteries and they NEVER have to plug there cars up to a charger. Thats just for a 2 pump 4 battery setup.  From what I hear they have a model for juice setups with 12 batteries plus. FUCK! just trying to help out.
> *


well you are not hearing whats being said. yes they work, BUT you are very very limited. you can really only drop and pick the car up a few times each time you drive it, absolutely no clowning. because it, after all is just a trickle charge.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Sep 4 2008, 05:25 PM~11520482
> *I am actually 100% for hydraulics, I just want to find out why so many hate or are afraid of runnin them...
> *


BECAUSE BRO HYDRAULICS ARE BETTER THAN BAGS WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT HOW MUCH TRUNK SPACE SHIT I LIKE THE WAY HYRAULICS SOUND I HATE ALL THE NOISE WITH BAGS SOUNDS LIKE SHIT A REAL LOWRIDER HAS HYDRAULICS NOT BAGS I RATHER HAVE AN OIL LEAK THAN A BLOWN BAG AND HAVE TO SPEND ALL DAY SITTING THERE WITH THE CAR ON ITS FRAME SEE HYDRAULICS IF YOU LOSE A HOSE YOU COULD STILL DRIVE IT HOME AND HYDRAULICS LAST LONGER THAN BAGS FUCK HYDRAULIC HATERS :machinegun:


----------



## Arhythmic (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't really think that there are lowrider people who hate hydraulics. I think there are people who A) can't afford them (like myself) B) find them unpratical for the daily cars. I can't imagine a lowrider hating something which is fondamental to his art.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 23 2008, 01:10 AM~11948765
> *BECAUSE BRO HYDRAULICS ARE BETTER THAN BAGS WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT HOW MUCH TRUNK SPACE SHIT I LIKE THE WAY HYRAULICS SOUND I HATE ALL THE NOISE WITH BAGS SOUNDS LIKE SHIT A REAL LOWRIDER HAS HYDRAULICS  NOT BAGS I RATHER HAVE AN OIL LEAK THAN A BLOWN BAG AND HAVE TO SPEND ALL DAY SITTING THERE WITH THE CAR ON ITS FRAME SEE HYDRAULICS IF YOU LOSE A HOSE YOU COULD STILL DRIVE IT HOME AND HYDRAULICS LAST LONGER THAN BAGS FUCK HYDRAULIC HATERS :machinegun:
> *


just depends on how much spring you have or dont have. my bagged car didnt sit as low as a friends with juice. if the systems went out. i (with bags) could drive how, he couldnt. 
then u changed it around and layed frame. so it just depends. grow up.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Arhythmic_@Oct 23 2008, 07:45 AM~11949620
> *I don't really think that there are lowrider people who hate hydraulics. I think there are people who A) can't afford them (like myself) B) find them unpratical for the daily cars. I can't imagine a lowrider hating something which is fondamental to his art.
> *


Great statement except for the driving daily part (I do) :biggrin:


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Funny thread. 

Hydraulics have in the past proven themselves to be more trouble. It's just the nature of the beast when used in the applications that hydraulics have tradionally been known for. I think all the trial and error of the past has given them the bad reputation they have. 

But now that most of the problems have been solved with hydraulics, and methods are tried and true, parts are top notch. You see less problems in general. 

You'll always have that person who breaks every juiced car they touch, for varous reasons. Some being lack of knowledge, others just dont take care of things/bad installs/etc. It is the same with air. The difference with air is usually its 99% bolt in. Someone who knows nothing about fabrication can put a car on air in a few hours of an afternoon. It takes about the same ammount of knowledge to install an air kit as it does to wire up a stereo. Takes a bit more work for hydraulics.

I wasn't new to hydraulics when I did my first install 6 months ago, I took my time used the things I had learned in the past with new stuff I learned here/online. I ended up with a 100% bolt in hydraulic kit for my car, without any permanent mods to the car. I havent had any problems with them, and it doesnt leak any oil either. Plus it rides almost like a stock car, gets a ton more lift then air. It's just plain cooler. 

The thing that makes me laugh is that everyone that asks about my car, thinks it has air. It's some what rare to see a newer style car juiced (unless your in az, :biggrin: ) So everyone assumes that's what it has. They scratch their heads when I tell them its sitting on oil and not air.

Everyone and there mother knows about air, but hydraulics have been in this game longer. Probably due to the reputation I mentioned.

Strange forsure. 

The biggest downside I see is weight. But who cares about that, my 4cyl engine doesn't.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Oct 25 2008, 01:16 AM~11969024
> *Funny thread.
> 
> *


----------



## TONYBAGS559 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey!! hey!! wat am i ?? yes your right an airbagged cutlass on 13's bumper checkin'


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Complete car BAGGED, reinforced and on 13x7 with 155-80-13s . NON gutted runs and registered and tagged .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## elmontecarlodeloco (Nov 25, 2009)

someone can stab your bag and not your cylinder LOL HYDRAULICS BETTER ON A OLDSCHOOL NEWSCHOOL BAGS LIKE A 300C


----------



## b1guno (Feb 7, 2010)

ok so this is where im at on this.....i had a car in high school that was juiced (94 grandmarquis) and i loved it but got out of lowridin for a while now recently i was givin a complete air ride kit and bagged my bmw even though i never rode in somethin bagged before besides cars tthat had them stock...... im missin that lil lowrider bounce when ur cruisin along tho to be honest so ill prolly end up with anoher juiced car but i do enjoy the quality ride at what ever height i wanna roll i think they both have advantages and disadvantages..... not havin to charge it or fill the tanks with oil is nice tho and not using a roll of paper towel to clean ur trunk floor


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm bi.I Like both,Just wanted to bag my 68 this time,because I plan to use it for everyday use.I just couldn't cut up rare 68 Caprice Big block up too.

Looking to buy a 68 rag later on and will juice that one,but that one will be for weekends only.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

and no big block this time around.


----------



## b1guno (Feb 7, 2010)

id trade my bagged car right now for something with juice lol aslong as it wasnt a peice.....has been a pain in the ass to bag this thing......then again i never deal with bags b4 and shit was all fucked up from he previous owner of the set up


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> I'm bi.I Like both,Just wanted to bag my 68 this time,because I plan to use it for everyday use.I just couldn't cut up rare 68 Caprice Big block up too.
> 
> Looking to buy a 68 rag later on and will juice that one,but that one will be for weekends only.


Damn homie making me rethink baggin the Monte  I was hoping a york and maybe nitrous would make up for the difference


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

only thing i miss is 3 wheel and i should be able to get that with the mods i have planned


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

REV. chuck said:


> only thing i miss is 3 wheel and i should be able to get that with the mods i have planned


Keep me posted. You made me hopefull with the york upgrade. I just saw that "HELLBOY VS. CYCLONE" Video. I know they're radicals but still nice to see what air can do!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheap, easy to build and beginners can install it. Flat


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

ars!n said:


> Keep me posted. You made me hopefull with the york upgrade. I just saw that "HELLBOY VS. CYCLONE" Video. I know they're radicals but still nice to see what air can do!


ill get 3 wheel


----------



## OG4DR (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm going with a bagged setup on my 63 belair for ride quality. I never did get into hydros and friends that had them always had issues but their setups were put together on low budgets. This thread reminds me of the whole 4dr/2dr discussions


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ars!n said:


> Damn homie making me rethink baggin the Monte  I was hoping a york and maybe nitrous *would make up for the difference*


oh, it will.Night ,and day, homie.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> oh, it will.Night ,and day, homie.


I cant wait to put my bottle in some day!! Along w/ a gang of other shit


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> oh, it will.Night ,and day, homie.


the EDC was the first thing I got :biggrin: Guys selling a complete set up out of an s-10 with 4 tanks, 4 compressors and gauges for $350. Probably gone by now but if not I'm going right after work to check on it. Nice video by the way. Don't remember which thread it was in but the ride's coming along real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have 3 pumps 10 batteries on my cutty and love to roll on bagged rides that try to clown.BUT i have a 56 chevy truck im building and im thinking of bags. bags are no comparison to juice. hydraulics ride as smooth as bags {accumulators}. it is as clean to run hydros as bags the only down fall is charging batteries. im not into the noisy compressor motors and the sound of when the car goes down. both have their bads. I am considering bags for my 56 because I dont want to carry a battery rack on that truck.I want to keep the bed uncut. i guess I am all about hydros but bag set ups look nice. bags are more of the park and lay out, just a front and back thing. no real power


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

down79 said:


> I have 3 pumps 10 batteries on my cutty and love to roll on bagged rides that try to clown.BUT i have a 56 chevy truck im building and im thinking of bags. bags are no comparison to juice. hydraulics ride as smooth as bags {accumulators}. it is as clean to run hydros as bags the only down fall is charging batteries. im not into the noisy compressor motors and the sound of when the car goes down. both have their bads. I am considering bags for my 56 because I dont want to carry a battery rack on that truck.I want to keep the bed uncut. i guess I am all about hydros but bag set ups look nice. bags are more of the park and lay out, just a front and back thing. no real power


Yeah,your right theres no comparing bags vs juice

As for the noisy compressors.myself an allot of other guys out there run EDC or engine driven compressors either Yorks or sandens (factory AC compressors) wayyyy faster than a electric compressor an there virtually quiet.As for the dumps making noise thats a easy fix.Run silencers i do on the back of my cutlass an you cant even hear it when it dumps.

Dont be fooled tho.Think about how long hydro's been around in the low low scene now look at bags.Both have came a hell of along way.Bu yeah bags are still behind.Its hard telling what were gonna see in the future.Hopefully what i'm doing will be a start for someone else to learn off of an make better


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

baggedout81 said:


> Yeah,your right theres no comparing bags vs juice
> 
> As for the noisy compressors.myself an allot of other guys out there run EDC or engine driven compressors either Yorks or sandens (factory AC compressors) wayyyy faster than a electric compressor an there virtually quiet.As for the dumps making noise thats a easy fix.Run silencers i do on the back of my cutlass an you cant even hear it when it dumps.
> 
> Dont be fooled tho.Think about how long hydro's been around in the low low scene now look at bags.Both have came a hell of along way.Bu yeah bags are still behind.Its hard telling what were gonna see in the future.Hopefully what i'm doing will be a start for someone else to learn off of an make better


Bags have come a LONG way. I know thier radical, but Hell Boy and Cyclone are a good example of that. One of the things that used to annoy me with juice was thatafter awhile it seemed like they always leaked fluid every time I parked. Not knocking juice, but after seeing those with EDC's helped convince me to go air this time. Each to thier own though


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

my cutty has been lifted for years and i have no oil leaks. i guess you get what you pay for. my set up is as clean as day 1. If you have a set up that leaks oil and run out of juice then you have no idea how green the grass could be.. of course everything takes maintenance. Nothing like REAL,CLEAN,POWER. I am seriouslly considering bags for my 56 truck, especially now that I know there are motor driven compressors and silensors.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

down79 said:


> my cutty has been lifted for years and i have no oil leaks. i guess you get what you pay for. my set up is as clean as day 1. If you have a set up that leaks oil and run out of juice then you have no idea how green the grass could be.. of course everything takes maintenance. Nothing like REAL,CLEAN,POWER. I am seriouslly considering bags for my 56 truck, especially now that I know there are motor driven compressors and silensors.


Not knocking juice. One of my biggest problem was that I bought it built  But all my homies had that same problem. Then again this was back in 98. I wouldn't mind getting a g-body so I could juice it and beat the shit outta it.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

yea I guess thats one of the reasons i want air bags on my 56 I want a maintenance free set-up. would be nice not to have to charge 10 bateries


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

down79 said:


> my cutty has been lifted for years and i have no oil leaks. i guess you get what you pay for. my set up is as clean as day 1. If you have a set up that leaks oil and run out of juice then you have no idea how green the grass could be.. of course everything takes maintenance. Nothing like REAL,CLEAN,POWER. I am seriouslly considering bags for my 56 truck, especially now that I know there are motor driven compressors and silensors.


batterys replaced every year 
constant maintenance 
battery acid (that white stuff on your rack)

i can go on and on 

ill never run out of air your right about the ride though you can get hydraulics to ride just as smooth 

i like hydraulics but im not a hopper and as these guys prove all the time you can get the same thing from bags


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

To each their own,I personally like both air and juice,then again im also into mini trucks as well as lowriders,while im always going to be a lowrider at heart ill still openly look at both. if im building something that wont have a large amount of trunk room might make me go with air or even still big trunk and just wanna go simple go air instead of juice,but dont get me wrong i love em both,some trunks just look hot with a good row of batteries and 3 pumps gleaming


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

vengence said:


> To each their own,I personally like both air and juice,then again im also into mini trucks as well as lowriders,while im always going to be a lowrider at heart ill still openly look at both. if im building something that wont have a large amount of trunk room might make me go with air or even still big trunk and just wanna go simple go air instead of juice,but dont get me wrong i love em both,some trunks just look hot with a good row of batteries and 3 pumps gleaming


:thumbsup:


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

It's always the same when someone talks about oil vs air, air vs oil... as long as you like your car the rest is not important!

My old 64 on air, I guess it was not a lowrider! lol


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

My first lowrider did have hydros and it was a lot of fun! My son use to love playing with the switches. I like air bags and hydros as long as it can drive LOW!


----------



## miguel6632 (Feb 14, 2005)

the reason i went air i drive a honda del sol and the batteries will wight my car down to much i know small car also my s10 seemed like it would of been easier but i like the sound of the motors


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

I ride on air everyday and love it.. But i love hydros too. I love bags cause of the ride quality and the ability to hit back bumper with one tap of the switch (running nitrous of course). Driving a juiced car is fun too. its a life style we choose. Im for air and juice.






And for those who say u cant 3 Wheel on air... Fresno Classics c.c prez towncar paused on 3 with air (air cylinders in the back) but on air none the less...


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

I love both world my caddy have air cause I like my trunk clean iv'e had many of cars with juice and love it but then i had fires, wiring issue, dumps getting stuck, replacing motors,
bent cylinders too shit even ball joints snapping fucking list goes on. oh and don't forget warped car body as well.no more nasty smell from battery leaking oil in the rear or in trunk Then there air had it for an while now and no broken shit cleaner trunk too put more shit in it feel alot better riding over train tracks too but there is one thing I hate about is waiting to air up tanks.So there you go bro
Lowriders is in hearts not looks if it low 13s,14s,15s i don't give fuck its an lowrider.


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

these low lows are bagged... Die Hard Lowriders TOO... Im for any car thats custom...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

LiNo S said:


> these low lows are bagged... Die Hard Lowriders TOO... Im for any car thats custom...


 That's what, I'm talking about!!I got juice, and air, FUCK THE Mama's BOYS THAT SAY IT'S ONLY JUICE for low lows!:rofl:


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank u bro... its all in good fun... a custom car is still a custom car weather its on air or juice... Just do you... ITS A LIFESTYLE WE ALL CHOOSE TO LIVE


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Its depend who you hang out with like a follower. My crowd have hydro in thier car then I would do same thing if not then its will start drama. I would use air bag for newer cars and old classic car like the bomb.


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

og58pontiac said:


> LOWRIDER!!! Will always only be about hydraulics,ever since the beginning. Air bags are fine if that's what you want,but don't call it a Low Rider :nono: A 2003 crew cab Ford on air bags is NOT a Low Rider. A lowered 1999 Honda is NOT a Low Rider. A 1990 4dr Caprice on air bags with 22s is definitely NOT a Low Rider. :twak:


Now that's crazy!! I have a 70 impala vert layed out on bags, chrome suspension, on 13 D's, system almost ready for patterns, and you say it's not a lowrider?? I also have a 93 towncar bagged and an 80 monte 12 batts 3 pump, piston to the nose all 3 on 13's......they are all lowriders!!!!


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

LiNo S said:


> Thank u bro... its all in good fun... a custom car is still a custom car weather its on air or juice... Just do you... ITS A LIFESTYLE WE ALL CHOOSE TO LIVE


that's it right there!!!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

vengence said:


> To each their own,I personally like both air and juice,then again im also into mini trucks as well as lowriders,while im always going to be a lowrider at heart ill still openly look at both. if im building something that wont have a large amount of trunk room might make me go with air or even still big trunk and just wanna go simple go air instead of juice,but dont get me wrong i love em both,some trunks just look hot with a good row of batteries and 3 pumps gleaming


:thumbsup:well said!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

I used to have Hydros along time ago but now with my current car 72 Monte Carlo, I'm going with bags. Now with a babyseat in the back when I cruise, I need a smoother ride. So I'm going with Slam Bags and a "scrape plate" on the belly of the frame so I can shoot out sparks when laid out!! Sorry but I don't feel that Hydros "make a LowRider", its the Lifestyle and having them 13's and Custom Paint and Interior that make it.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

LiNo S said:


> I ride on air everyday and love it.. But i love hydros too. I love bags cause of the ride quality and the ability to hit back bumper with one tap of the switch (running nitrous of course). Driving a juiced car is fun too. its a life style we choose. Im for air and juice.
> View attachment 352055
> And for those who say u cant 3 Wheel on air... Fresno Classics c.c prez towncar paused on 3 with air (air cylinders in the back) but on air none the less...


EXACTLY THAT AINT AIRBAGS,,THATS AIR CYLINDERS AND WHO MADE CYLINDERS?? HYDRAULICS DID,,,TRY AND STAND A 3 ON ACTUAL AIRBAGS WITHOUT ANY HELP JUZ SIMPLY TAPPIN DA SWITCH TILL IT LOCKS UP THEN POST A PIC


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lowlinc93 said:


> Now that's crazy!! I have a 70 impala vert layed out on bags, chrome suspension, on 13 D's, system almost ready for patterns, and you say it's not a lowrider?? I also have a 93 towncar bagged and an 80 monte 12 batts 3 pump, piston to the nose all 3 on 13's......they are all lowriders!!!!


DID U SEE WHAT HE WROTE??? HE SAID A 03 CREW CAB,HONDA OR A 4 DOOR CAPRICE ON 20S,,,ALOT OF PEOPLE DONT GET IT,,,ITS NOT DA SUSPENSION DAT MAKES IT A LOWRIDER,,ITS DA TYPE OF CARS AND IT HAS TO HAVE 13 OR 14S ATLEAST AND IT HAS 2 BE OLD SCHOOL,,AND THE WAY U LIVE IT,.,,,AS LONG AS IT NOT ON BIG RIMS AND TRYIN LAY OUT OR A HONDA OR A NEW CAR,......,DONT CALL IT A LOWRIDER JUZ CUZ ITS LOW OR IT HAS BAGS OR JUICE AND ITS ON BIG RIMS OR NEW,,,CLEARLY A HONDA OR F150 OR WATEVER WIT AIR OR HYDROS AINT A LOWRIDER,,ITS EITHER IN DA MINI TRUCKIN CATEGORY OR EURO CATEGORY


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> DID U SEE WHAT HE WROTE??? HE SAID A 03 CREW CAB,HONDA OR A 4 DOOR CAPRICE ON 20S,,,ALOT OF PEOPLE DONT GET IT,,,ITS NOT DA SUSPENSION DAT MAKES IT A LOWRIDER,,ITS DA TYPE OF CARS AND IT HAS TO HAVE 13 OR 14S ATLEAST AND IT HAS 2 BE OLD SCHOOL,,AND THE WAY U LIVE IT,.,,,AS LONG AS IT NOT ON BIG RIMS AND TRYIN LAY OUT OR A HONDA OR A NEW CAR,......,DONT CALL IT A LOWRIDER JUZ CUZ ITS LOW OR IT HAS BAGS OR JUICE AND ITS ON BIG RIMS OR NEW,,,CLEARLY A HONDA OR F150 OR WATEVER WIT AIR OR HYDROS AINT A LOWRIDER,,ITS EITHER IN DA MINI TRUCKIN CATEGORY OR EURO CATEGORY



it also has to be from cali which counts you the fuck out 


i mean if were playing by the rules here 

btw i believe lowrider has featured hondas before. and how the fuck is a crew cab a MINI truck ?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> EXACTLY THAT AINT AIRBAGS,,THATS AIR CYLINDERS AND WHO MADE CYLINDERS?? HYDRAULICS DID,,,TRY AND STAND A 3 ON ACTUAL AIRBAGS WITHOUT ANY HELP JUZ SIMPLY TAPPIN DA SWITCH TILL IT LOCKS UP THEN POST A PIC


you have no idea what your talking about you need a chain bridge (help) to stand 3 on juice as well you dont need cylinders you can do it on billows. its all about leverage and pressure 

same concept as hydraulics


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

REV. chuck said:


> it also has to be from cali which counts you the fuck out
> 
> 
> i mean if were playing by the rules here
> ...


BITCH UR STUPID,,JUZ CAUSE ITS IN LOWRIDER DONT MEAN ITS A LOWRIDER:twak: I SAID ITS IN DA MINI TRUCKIN CATEGORY,NOT A MINI TRUCK:twak: AND UR FROM ILLINOIS,,WHO CARES WAT U SAY


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

REV. chuck said:


> you have no idea what your talking about you need a chain bridge (help) to stand 3 on juice as well you dont need cylinders you can do it on billows. its all about leverage and pressure
> 
> same concept as hydraulics


NO U DONT,,I STOOD 3 WITHOUT A BRIDGE,,,AND I ALSO SEEN CARS STAND WITOUT A BRIDGE,,,U JUST GOTTA KNO WAT UR DOIN


----------



## crakn Da concrete (Aug 27, 2011)

ive had this to this






fom a cutty juiced to this






and a baggd 64 impala aswell, it all depends on watt u like honestly the smooth ride on both, 1 jus bounces more than the othr as 1 is stiffer riding


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> NO U DONT,,I STOOD 3 WITHOUT A BRIDGE,,,AND I ALSO SEEN CARS STAND WITOUT A BRIDGE,,,U JUST GOTTA KNO WAT UR DOIN


:roflmao: you can get stuck withpout a chain bridge to help transfer the weight but you cant stand. its about "knowing what to do" its about fucking physics 

im sure if you have 18's in the back you can get the front wheel up without a bridge but if you dont have a bridge you likely dont have anything else on the frame and you should just take the car to the scrapper where it fucking belongs if thats the case. 

anyone who KNOWS what they are doing has a chain bridge.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

14 inch cylinder stuck @ roughly 52 inches or so before i knew what i was doing.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

that dates the picture above it


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> BITCH UR STUPID,,JUZ CAUSE ITS IN LOWRIDER DONT MEAN ITS A LOWRIDER:twak: I SAID ITS IN DA MINI TRUCKIN CATEGORY,NOT A MINI TRUCK:twak: AND UR FROM ILLINOIS,,WHO CARES WAT U SAY


lowrider magazine is what taught you what a lowrider is that or a dr dre video that said lowrider magazine has been the pinnacle of what lowriding is to people like you for generations ergo if a honda is in the pages also note they have a "euro" category at the lowrider show's 


:roflmao: your the reason id rather be refeered to as a mini trucker dumb fuck ass backward kids like you that try to label shit and exclude it because your too fucking stupid to see outside the box


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

REV. chuck said:


> lowrider magazine is what taught you what a lowrider is that or a dr dre video that said lowrider magazine has been the pinnacle of what lowriding is to people like you for generations ergo if a honda is in the pages also note they have a "euro" category at the lowrider show's
> 
> 
> :roflmao: your the reason id rather be refeered to as a mini trucker dumb fuck ass backward kids like you that try to label shit and exclude it because your too fucking stupid to see outside the box


FUCK LOWRIDER,,,IT USED TO BE TIGHT BACK IN DA DAY BUT I CAN WIPE MY ASS WIT IT NOW FROM HOW IT IS NOW,,,IF U KNEW UR SHIT,LOWRIDER AINT OWNED BY THE SAME COMPANY IT WUZ YEARS AGO,,AND YET U CALL ME THE KID,,,,AND EXACTLY THATS A EURO CATEGORY WAT IV BEEN POINTIN OUT,,IT AINT NO DAM LOWRIDER IF ITS A EURO,,,AND* I WUD STAND 3 ON 14S, NO CHAINBRIDGE ON A GBODY *AND FYI NOW IM ON A FULLY BOXED MOLDED FRAME COMPARED TO UR BOLT ON AIRBAGS*  *ND JUZ 2 THROW IT IN,I WULDNT OF POSTED DAT PIC 2 TRY AND BRAG,,UR BASICLY RIDIN ON 20'' SPOKES,NO WHITEWALLS,AND THERE FUCKIN BOLT ONS:roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> FUCK LOWRIDER,,,IT USED TO BE TIGHT BACK IN DA DAY BUT I CAN WIPE MY ASS WIT IT NOW FROM HOW IT IS NOW,,,IF U KNEW UR SHIT,LOWRIDER AINT OWNED BY THE SAME COMPANY IT WUZ YEARS AGO,,AND YET U CALL ME THE KID,,,,AND EXACTLY THATS A EURO CATEGORY WAT IV BEEN POINTIN OUT,,IT AINT NO DAM LOWRIDER IF ITS A EURO,,,AND* I WUD STAND 3 ON 14S, NO CHAINBRIDGE ON A GBODY *AND FYI NOW IM ON A FULLY BOXED MOLDED FRAME COMPARED TO UR BOLT ON AIRBAGS*  *ND JUZ 2 THROW IT IN,I WULDNT OF POSTED DAT PIC 2 TRY AND BRAG,,UR BASICLY RIDIN ON 20'' SPOKES,NO WHITEWALLS,AND THERE FUCKIN BOLT ONS:roflmao:



pics or it didnt happen 

ill be waiting.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

REV. chuck said:


> pics or it didnt happen
> 
> ill be waiting.


U WNT WAIT LONG NO BENDIN CORNERS FOR ME LIKE UR PIC


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

REV. chuck said:


> 14 inch cylinder stuck @ roughly 52 inches or so before i knew what i was doing.


ANOTHER FYI,,THAT AINT NEAR 52 INCHS,DAZ ABOUT 30-40 MAX


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> ANOTHER FYI,,THAT AINT NEAR 52 INCHS,DAZ ABOUT 30-40 MAX


:roflmao: cause you were there. 


mr lowrider god tell me what else i need to be a lowrider like you

or not douchebags arent really my people :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> U WNT WAIT LONG NO BENDIN CORNERS FOR ME LIKE UR PIC




lets see the setup under the rear of the car


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

REV. chuck said:


> :roflmao: cause you were there.
> 
> 
> mr lowrider god tell me what else i need to be a lowrider like you
> ...


:uh:CUZ U CAN TEL ON DA PIC,,ILL POST A PIC OF UNDER MY OLD CUTTY IF U POST A MEASURING TAPE OF IT SAYN 52''


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

REV. chuck said:


> lets see the setup under the rear of the car


YES CUZ IMA GO AND TAKE PIC OF UNDER MY CAR:uh: THAT PIC WUZ BE4 I DID ANYTHING 2 DA,3PUMPZ,8 BATT..I CAN CARELESS IF U DONT BELIEVE ME,U JUZ MAD CUZ U WERNT EXPECTIN ME TO POST IT UP


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> YES CUZ IMA GO AND TAKE PIC OF UNDER MY CAR:uh: THAT PIC WUZ BE4 I DID ANYTHING 2 DA,3PUMPZ,8 BATT..I CAN CARELESS IF U DONT BELIEVE ME,U JUZ MAD CUZ U WERNT EXPECTIN ME TO POST IT UP


im not claiming something very difficult to do while talking retarded shit about what a lowrider is and isnt. im not the unbelievable one here. 

besides that and my ready admittance the car was slapped together just to see what kind of 3 wheel an 80's caddy would do combined with the 3 wheeling impound tag i received pretty much tells you to go fuck yourself.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

REV. chuck said:


> im not claiming something very difficult to do while talking retarded shit about what a lowrider is and isnt. im not the unbelievable one here.
> 
> besides that and my ready admittance the car was slapped together just to see what kind of 3 wheel an 80's caddy would do combined with the 3 wheeling impound tag i received pretty much tells you to go fuck yourself.


U GOT PROVED WRONG...U MAD:rant::cheesy:LEMME GUESS,UR WHITE AND UR DA TYPE THAT THINKS EVERYTHING IS HARD OR IMPOSSIBLE:roflmao:IM A MEXICAN NOT A MEXICANT:cheesy:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

REV. chuck said:


> lets see the setup under the rear of the car


I hate to get n dis shit but dude damn, he's right. That 3 wheel WAS NOT 52 inches, YES u can 3 wheel a gbody sitting still no chains, don't even need 3 pumps. My boy's ls monte used to do it on the left side only w/ 2 pumps 6 batts either 14 or 16's in the back dont remember, then my otha dude's 80 grand prix stood 3 w/ 18's in the rear and 2 pumps eight batteries no chains either side. Both would dump sides with the wheel cut then pop the front up and it would kick on over and stay.. When you lock a g-body all the way out then dump the side, the side doesn't dump evenly. Since the rear goes up higher when you dump the side that down front corner is the lowest the rear down corner is at maybe stock height, a lil over perhaps, the up side of course is till locked out with the rear being bout 6 or 7 inches higher than the front. So when you pop the front switch an dit only send fluid to that one lowest down crner up front it really is affective when litteraly "throwing the car into 3". B/c your not dumping or lifting the corner to do it like usual.



But back on topic, the ONLY reasons I'd go bags over juice is if I don't wanna cut the car, or I don't want the weight and space hungriness of juice. Even if you do just 2 batts and a single pump it'll be dead in no time, even if it's faster than bags. Bags Create their own kinetic energy via the compressor, not a charger, so they sorta carry their own charger everyhwere. Now if you had juice with a street charger, or an engine driven pump that would level the playing field to about even. If you could put strokes on a car without cutting it sorta the way you can do the rear of a minitruck juice vs. air would be a draw. You can get both to do the exact same thing except hop so far. I got juice on my daily sub zero, freeway hr plus everyday, whateva, I got accumulators, my caddy rides great. isnt too awfully heavy, have a 2pump 4 batt setup w/ #9 so it is Very fast, Have Complete use of my trunk still (setup is very well hidden!), only problem I hve is I can charge my batts all the way, ride 1day 1/2 and already be slowing down needing anotha charge. 2 more batts I'd prolly be perfect!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

FYI you cut some cars for bags


----------



## robncheal (May 12, 2010)

I thought as long as its lifted (air or hydro) its a Lowrider?
I thought as long as you had wires you were a Lowrider?

As for the three! 52" or 3" there are only two kinds of three wheels! Whoa nice three or WTF was that a three?

I can bang a three on each side with my wagon! Ok ok only coming out of a corner! But if I smash the gas I can keep it going for a few! If I was building my wagon to stand I would do the frame up and bridge! 

Any how merry Xmas and happy holidays Homies!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> I hate to get n dis shit but dude damn, he's right. That 3 wheel WAS NOT 52 inches, YES u can 3 wheel a gbody sitting still no chains, don't even need 3 pumps. My boy's ls monte used to do it on the left side only w/ 2 pumps 6 batts either 14 or 16's in the back dont remember, then my otha dude's 80 grand prix stood 3 w/ 18's in the rear and 2 pumps eight batteries no chains either side. Both would dump sides with the wheel cut then pop the front up and it would kick on over and stay.. When you lock a g-body all the way out then dump the side, the side doesn't dump evenly. Since the rear goes up higher when you dump the side that down front corner is the lowest the rear down corner is at maybe stock height, a lil over perhaps, the up side of course is till locked out with the rear being bout 6 or 7 inches higher than the front. So when you pop the front switch an dit only send fluid to that one lowest down crner up front it really is affective when litteraly "throwing the car into 3". B/c your not dumping or lifting the corner to do it like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> But back on topic, the ONLY reasons I'd go bags over juice is if I don't wanna cut the car, or I don't want the weight and space hungriness of juice. Even if you do just 2 batts and a single pump it'll be dead in no time, even if it's faster than bags. Bags Create their own kinetic energy via the compressor, not a charger, so they sorta carry their own charger everyhwere. Now if you had juice with a street charger, or an engine driven pump that would level the playing field to about even. If you could put strokes on a car without cutting it sorta the way you can do the rear of a minitruck juice vs. air would be a draw. You can get both to do the exact same thing except hop so far. I got juice on my daily sub zero, freeway hr plus everyday, whateva, I got accumulators, my caddy rides great. isnt too awfully heavy, have a 2pump 4 batt setup w/ #9 so it is Very fast, Have Complete use of my trunk still (setup is very well hidden!), only problem I hve is I can charge my batts all the way, ride 1day 1/2 and already be slowing down needing anotha charge. 2 more batts I'd prolly be perfect!



did you sneak over here with a tape measure in 2003 and measure it?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Lowridingmike said:


> I hate to get n dis shit but dude damn, he's right. That 3 wheel WAS NOT 52 inches, YES u can 3 wheel a gbody sitting still no chains, don't even need 3 pumps. My boy's ls monte used to do it on the left side only w/ 2 pumps 6 batts either 14 or 16's in the back dont remember, then my otha dude's 80 grand prix stood 3 w/ 18's in the rear and 2 pumps eight batteries no chains either side. Both would dump sides with the wheel cut then pop the front up and it would kick on over and stay.. When you lock a g-body all the way out then dump the side, the side doesn't dump evenly. Since the rear goes up higher when you dump the side that down front corner is the lowest the rear down corner is at maybe stock height, a lil over perhaps, the up side of course is till locked out with the rear being bout 6 or 7 inches higher than the front. So when you pop the front switch an dit only send fluid to that one lowest down crner up front it really is affective when litteraly "throwing the car into 3". B/c your not dumping or lifting the corner to do it like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> But back on topic, the ONLY reasons I'd go bags over juice is if I don't wanna cut the car, or I don't want the weight and space hungriness of juice. Even if you do just 2 batts and a single pump it'll be dead in no time, even if it's faster than bags. Bags Create their own kinetic energy via the compressor, not a charger, so they sorta carry their own charger everyhwere. Now if you had juice with a street charger, or an engine driven pump that would level the playing field to about even. If you could put strokes on a car without cutting it sorta the way you can do the rear of a minitruck juice vs. air would be a draw. You can get both to do the exact same thing except hop so far. I got juice on my daily sub zero, freeway hr plus everyday, whateva, I got accumulators, my caddy rides great. isnt too awfully heavy, have a 2pump 4 batt setup w/ #9 so it is Very fast, Have Complete use of my trunk still (setup is very well hidden!), only problem I hve is I can charge my batts all the way, ride 1day 1/2 and already be slowing down needing anotha charge. 2 more batts I'd prolly be perfect!


Man,you messin' with the wrong cat,Rev Tweak is a God in these parts,if he says it happened,it's gospel!
VIVA la Chuck!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

lowdeville said:


> Man,you messin' with the wrong cat,Rev Tweak is a God in these parts,if he says it happened,it's gospel!
> VIVA la Chuck!


last i knew you didnt have shit on anything so why are you in this topic?


you wouldnt know or have any experience on one or the other stock rider


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

REV. chuck said:


> did you sneak over here with a tape measure in 2003 and measure it?


MY OLD GBODY GOT UP DAT HIGH AND ITS STANDN AND IT WUZNT NO DAM 52INCHS,,,,,,,ANY BODY CAN SCRAPE A REAR CORNER BUMPER ON A LAC,,,TRY DOIN IT ON A GBODY THEN TALK TO ME


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> FYI you cut some cars for bags


You're right.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

REV. chuck said:


> did you sneak over here with a tape measure in 2003 and measure it?


No need to, I'm no dummy however: If it was '03 and you were in a coupe w/ tint bolt ons and blackwalls I can't say that your mental competance at the time was accountable. Ask TRU, the guy with one of the highest 3 wheeling lacs in the nation how high his 3 is.. Wish he seen dis topic, he'd own dis shit. I ain't tryna e-argue witchu chuck-boy Your no god but I usually like ur opinion on here but dis is b.s. fa sho. I call em like I seem em no bias.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> No need to, I'm no dummy however: If it was '03 and you were in a coupe w/ tint bolt ons and blackwalls I can't say that your mental competance at the time was accountable. Ask TRU, the guy with one of the highest 3 wheeling lacs in the nation how high his 3 is.. Wish he seen dis topic, he'd own dis shit. I ain't tryna e-argue witchu chuck-boy Your no god but I usually like ur opinion on here but dis is b.s. fa sho. I call em like I seem em no bias.


roughly i believe i posted that he also didnt cut his wheel wells out notch the frame and generally fuck the car up like i did LOL 

that lac was tubbed narrowed and yes i had some bolt ons slapped on it didnt trust knock offs and to this day i still check them before i go anywhere the windows were tinted when i bought it though 

ive come along a way  and that wasnt no rear corner scrapping that was the side of the tailight housing the fillers are primered because i use to rip them off had a guy named henry who would fix them every time i broke them im not claiming a lowrider god far from it but im not on here talking some dumb ass bullshit about what is and aint just showing this guy he isnt dealing with some no nothing nobody 


still wanna see this magic 3 wheel setup that stand in a gbody with 2 pumps


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

REV. chuck said:


> last i knew you didnt have shit on anything so why are you in this topic?
> 
> 
> you wouldnt know or have any experience on one or the other stock rider


:uh::chuck:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

REV. chuck said:


> roughly i believe i posted that he also didnt cut his wheel wells out notch the frame and generally fuck the car up like i did LOL
> 
> that lac was tubbed narrowed and yes i had some bolt ons slapped on it didnt trust knock offs and to this day i still check them before i go anywhere the windows were tinted when i bought it though
> 
> ...


DAM OBIOUSLY U DONT KNO ANY TRICKS,,,LEARN MY SON,I WILL TEACH U,,U CAN STAND 3 WITH 2 PUMPS 4 DUMPS ON REAR PUMP..NEXT TRICK IMA CHARGE U


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

lowdeville said:


> :uh::chuck:


show us one of your awesome setups juice or air just anything YOU built 





IMPALA863 said:


> DAM OBIOUSLY U DONT KNO ANY TRICKS,,,LEARN MY SON,I WILL TEACH U,,U CAN STAND 3 WITH 2 PUMPS 4 DUMPS ON REAR PUMP..NEXT TRICK IMA CHARGE U


i know about weight but i really didnt think anyone would be on here bragging about weighing the fuck out of their car been wrong before though.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

REV. chuck said:


> show us one of your awesome setups juice or air just anything YOU built
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OBIOUSLY U DONT:roflmao: *FUCK WEIGHT,,I NEVER USED AND NEVER WILL*.......DUMPS IS NOT WEIGHT:twak: DUMPS IS WHAT MAKES UR CAR GO DOWN WEN U DROP IT:cheesy: PUT FOUR ON A PUMP AND U CAN STAND


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> OBIOUSLY U DONT:roflmao: *FUCK WEIGHT,,I NEVER USED AND NEVER WILL*.......DUMPS IS NOT WEIGHT:twak: DUMPS IS WHAT MAKES UR CAR GO DOWN WEN U DROP IT:cheesy: PUT FOUR ON A PUMP AND U CAN STAND


thats an ol skoo plumbing trick, you can do the same with jus 2 dumps on the back pump long as its a 2 way. What he wants to see is a gbody 2 pumps no "exttra weight", no chains, no plumbing tricks, standing 3 like and impala would. Your old enough to remember "Big Wook" with the grey ls that got totaled that used to be on here in like 04/05. His is the ls I was talking about, just find a ***** wit a g-body with 16"+ rear cylinders, 6+batteries, and 4 dumps. Cu the wheel, try it out, den tell me whatchu think. Shouldn't be hard, erbody and their granny got a g-body fitting the script.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> thats an ol skoo plumbing trick, you can do the same with jus 2 dumps on the back pump long as its a 2 way. What he wants to see is a gbody 2 pumps no "exttra weight", no chains, no plumbing tricks, standing 3 like and impala would. Your old enough to remember "Big Wook" with the grey ls that got totaled that used to be on here in like 04/05. His is the ls I was talking about, just find a ***** wit a g-body with 16"+ rear cylinders, 6+batteries, and 4 dumps. Cu the wheel, try it out, den tell me whatchu think. Shouldn't be hard, erbody and their granny got a g-body fitting the script.


Here's another topic with the same discussion. subtle variables get diff people diff results, bu confirmed on numerous occasions, mess wit it long enough, you'll figure it out..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/266131-how-3-wheel-4.html


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> OBIOUSLY U DONT:roflmao: *FUCK WEIGHT,,I NEVER USED AND NEVER WILL*.......DUMPS IS NOT WEIGHT:twak: DUMPS IS WHAT MAKES UR CAR GO DOWN WEN U DROP IT:cheesy: PUT FOUR ON A PUMP AND U CAN STAND


You know carnal I have Air Bags in my rite but I regret installing Air Bags
For 2 reasons 1 I can't play with it the way I want and 2 the person who installed the Air bags gave a Cat for. Tiger in another words F#%^ me over
So now I am installing hydros bro


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

This would be why to ya do that homework bro.Live an learn.An you can still speed up your fill time (like stated in another post) install a EDC done!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

baggedout81 said:


> This would be why to ya do that homework bro.Live an learn.An you can still speed up your fill time (like stated in another post) install a EDC done!


you cant tell some people fucking nothing thats why i opted out of the argument


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> You know carnal I have Air Bags in my rite but I regret installing Air Bags
> For 2 reasons 1 I can't play with it the way I want and 2* the person who installed the Air bags gave a Cat for. Tiger in another words F#%^ me over*
> So now I am installing hydros bro


 that's where you messed up.Love my air


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

REV. chuck said:


> you cant tell some people fucking nothing thats why i opted out of the argument


CUZ U LOST AND GOT PROVED WRONG:roflmao: LOL ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> You know carnal I have Air Bags in my rite but I regret installing Air Bags
> For 2 reasons 1 I can't play with it the way I want and 2 the person who installed the Air bags gave a Cat for. Tiger in another words F#%^ me over
> So now I am installing hydros bro


:h5: CAN NEVA GO WRONG


----------



## robncheal (May 12, 2010)

This is some crazy shit! No matter who or what says it don't matter!

JUST DON'T GET CAUGHT SLIPPING!

Hand on the switch at all times!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

robncheal said:


> This is some crazy shit! No matter who or what says it don't matter!
> 
> JUST DON'T GET CAUGHT SLIPPING!
> 
> Hand on the switch at all times!


lol, :wave:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

robncheal said:


> This is some crazy shit! No matter who or what says it don't matter!
> 
> JUST DON'T GET CAUGHT SLIPPING!
> 
> Hand on the switch at all times!


JUZ HOPE THE TANK DONT RUN OUTTA AIR CUZ MY BATTERIES ALWAYS CHARGED:biggrin:


----------



## robncheal (May 12, 2010)

True dat!


----------



## low88kota (Sep 18, 2010)

if u like air go with air if u like dros go with dros. it all depends and what u like to build period. Quit hating on other peoples shit and grow up.


----------

